# softer ride in a Spec-V?



## tblount70 (May 12, 2005)

I know I'm going to get flamed for this thread, but here goes... I really like the engine, tranny, brakes, and looks of the 04-05 spec-v, but I can't stomach the stiff ride on my 45 mile daily commute. Is it possible to put in SE-R springs to soften the ride a bit? You guys who have drive both SE-R and Spec-V, would that help? Besides the springs, what else might I want to swap out?

Sorry if this is off topic a bit - I know most guys want stiffer, not softer...

tblount70


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd swap out the cardboard seats for Recaros personally and leave the V the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SE-R springs arent much softer. The entire car is rather unrefined. Other than seats or switching to a GXE suspension, I cannot think of anything offhand to help ya


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I guess there's another possibility (one I would never consider mind you). Get some 15inch rims with some big beautiful granny tyres and run them at a lower pressure. I'm sure the folks at Walmart could hook you up.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> I guess there's another possibility (one I would never consider mind you). Get some 15inch rims with some big beautiful granny tyres and run them at a lower pressure. I'm sure the folks at Walmart could hook you up.



lol.... i found that funny for some reason....


----------



## 05SpecVicious (Mar 13, 2005)

Jarek said:


> lol.... i found that funny for some reason....



Yeah me to > I got a smile on my face. 

Now to the post:
You must have bumpy roads. Are you multi tasking(Eating,talking on phone,etc..) in your spec, that you need to have a smooth ride. I don't think it's worth the time or money. Should have got a different sentra. Good luck
I'm scratching my head thinking why this is an issue.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

i'd agree about the smaller wheels...get a 15 or 16 inch wheel with more sidewall..
that will help you out and cost less then a full suspension change plus you'll still be able to change back to your larger wheels if and when you choose to get your original feel back. 

I don't know you can change to smaller brakes if you have the brembo brake package. 
I've heard you can go as low as 15's with the standard brakes.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

05SpecVicious said:


> Should have got a different sentra. Good luck
> I'm scratching my head thinking why this is an issue.


In homeboy's defense, I can see how he might have overlooked this shortcoming. I can see him now on that first test drive, grinning from ear to ear, balls ready to explode. "YES! YES! I CAN"T BELIEVE THIS FLIPPIN' THING! I'M IN FLIPPIN' LOVE!" At that moment the car salesman knew it was a done deal. No point mentionning the stiff ride he thought.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> In homeboy's defense, I can see how he might have overlooked this shortcoming. I can see him now on that first test drive, grinning from ear to ear, balls ready to explode. "YES! YES! I CAN"T BELIEVE THIS FLIPPIN' THING! I'M IN FLIPPIN' LOVE!" At that moment the car salesman knew it was a done deal. No point mentionning the stiff ride he thought.


I got to test drive the Spec V today.. i didnt think the ride was that much stiffer... i could manage that, as my name says.. i own a 1.8s... and i loved the Spec V so bad ass.. i think the car is fine the way it is. Almost bought it to...brand new with brembos and ABS 15500$ and payments of 325 a month... almost snagged it..but i cant afford the insurance rate hike or premium fuel


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Jarek said:


> I got to test drive the Spec V today.. i didnt think the ride was that much stiffer...


I never drove a 1.8s but I knew during the test drive that the car would be less comfortable than an XRS for example. And on some excursions my sweet red V has proven to be a bit of a bumpy ride. But once on the autox course or on some nice twisty backcountry road, all is forgotten! Long live the V!


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> I never drove a 1.8s but I knew during the test drive that the car would be less comfortable than an XRS for example. And on some excursions my sweet red V has proven to be a bit of a bumpy ride. But once on the autox course or on some nice twisty backcountry road, all is forgotten! Long live the V!


Agreed, i took a 15 mile drive with the Silver V, and handled beautifully in some small twistys... then nice hard (full of torque) acceleration on the straights, the biggest thing that got me about the V.. is that i wasnt thrown around in the inside the car like i was on the 1.8s.. or any car really. very firm, which is good... just sucks on bumps or poorly paved streets


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

*Wanna trade coilovers?*



tblount70 said:


> Sorry if this is off topic a bit - I know most guys want stiffer, not softer...


tblount70,
Do you live in southern California? I'll trade you my suspension.
I have an '02 Sentra GXE with stock suspension in great condition.
Low mileage 29K.
I believe the coilovers should be a direct fit between the two? (GXE & SpecV?)


----------

